# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  superdrol cycle log starting 1-24-06. pics every week

## jeff87

age: 18yr (19 in may)
hight: 6'2"
weight:169
body fat %: 10-12
body mass index: 21.8
arms: 13 inch
chest: n/a
legs:na
neck:na
will have by no later than monday

superdrol-
week 1 10mg: 10mg @ 5pm 1 hr pre workout
week 2-4 20mg: 10mg at noon, 10mg at 5pm 1hr pre workout
perfect cycle (anabolic xtreme)
one pill at 8am & one pill at 8PM thew superdrol cycle and pct
red yeast rice 600mg 8am
no flush niacan 1500mg ed. 500mg 8am, noon, 8pm
hawthorn 1500mg ed. 500mg 8am, noon, 8pm
fish oil. 5ml 8pm

pct-
novadex xt with 2.5g of tribulus
or 
noval 
still undecided

4500-5000 cals a day 230-250g protine a day
if anyone has any recomendations please let me know. 
i might switch the doses of things depending on my blood pressure and how i fell. 

here are some pics of me today, right befor i started.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Goodluck...

----------


## loki_is_a_god

good luck bro...

----------


## josh8416

dont go above 20mg, u dont need it, 20mg will get u all ur results ur looking for, trust me! also, why did u start SD at a weight like that? jw cause you could gain a lot of weight just from a diet and a good workout, from the looks of things. but good luck man and keep us updated!

----------


## Milky87

Good luck man. I really hope people dont jump in here and flame the hell out of you. 

Josh: Who the hell is that hottie as your avatar?

----------


## SVTMuscle*

give it hell man!

----------


## hoss827

I'm gonna sound like a slight hypocrite but what the hell...

Dude, that shit is more dangerous than M1T. It's like fuggin rat poison.....you had best get blood tests done after this if you go through with it. That stuff is terrible on the liver profile and lipids/cholestrol.

----------


## KILLERWILL

Hoss which would be safer for 19 year old?
A.superdrol(its legeal and cheap) 
B. Some good old Test e (get loose on the juice)
C. Im wasting your time and i should wait!(ye but thats no fun)

----------


## chest6

Im gonna go Hoss's route. Dont get me wrong I've done a few prohormone cycles..but never anything as strong as superdrol. Am I the only one that thinks this guy can gain more naturally? 6'2" 169??? cmon

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Im gonna go Hoss's route. Dont get me wrong I've done a few prohormone cycles..but never anything as strong as superdrol. Am I the only one that thinks this guy can gain more naturally? 6'2" 169??? cmon


no your not the only one, but your the only one who will listen. but SD isnt that bad, its OTC, hence, i consider it a regular supp just like anything else

----------


## Dr.primo

if your looking to do some juice at 18 you should do a cycle of anavar so you dont stunt your growth,anyhow good luck and lift HEAVY!!

----------


## jeff87

i measured my arms last weekend and there 14 inches... i guess when i measured them b4 it was off cause theres no way they went up an inch. there a lil bigger, but not that much. my chest is 41.5 inches. im 176lb now. my diet and gym routine got a lil F#$%ed up last week adn up till today, due to the new gf that i got. haha. i only made it to the gym 3 times last week and once so far this week. diet went to crap, no protine, stakes, milk nothin good for me at all. anyway i notice that i get pissed off alot ezer than normal. some days its bad. like last friday in school a punched a kid in the face because we got in an argument and i told him to do somethin and he shoved me and i cracked him right in the jaw.... it was over my gf... cause he has a thing for her but she hates his guts. then he called her a slut and i went after him in class again..... i noticed some acme on the right side of my neck and on my right shoulder. i do notice more strength tho. idk how much more there is but i do notice it. i will try to max on bench next week. ill get some pics up soon. next monday will be the end of my 4 weeks but idk if im gona try for a 5th week. i ran 10/20/20/20 and might run another 20, or maby 30. probly just cut it off on monday and go to pct.

----------


## the hulkster

I hate that acme stuff!!!!

----------


## bulldawg_28

Be sure to run fish oil, flax seed oil, niacin, and anti-oxidants to help return your lipids back to normal. Also, just so you know, I read on another board of some guys having slight libido problems about a year after running SD. I just thought I should tell you that. Good luck!

----------


## juicepig

:LOL:  yeah acme sucks

----------


## Kristofer68ss

pics??????? diet??????? supppsssssssss????

another weak log...damn

----------


## PeteyK

> if your looking to do some juice at 18 you should do a cycle of anavar so you dont stunt your growth,anyhow good luck and lift HEAVY!!


dont they all?

----------


## FROST

Riiiight, I'll break this down in separate parts so its clear. 

Here is the positive before you read the next paragraph and hate me. Your traps look like they have good potential, so make sure you do your shrugs and they should be something that people envy when your older. Remember to hit your delts hard, your on the taller side so its going to be hard to look as wide as your doing to want. Symmetry is on your side so far, make sure you keep an eye on that because sometimes it can get a little out of hand. There are not wheel shots so i cant critique them, make SURE you are doing your squats, they will make your entire body grow. 

Now on to the "i dont like Frost part" It does not look like you have been working out as hard as you should be, i know thats a damn insulting thing to hear but sometimes you have to bite the bullet and realize its true. I dont see how your chest is 41''.... but if you say so. There is no reason why you should be on a pro hormone, your 18 years old your test levels are still higher than hell. The only thing you need is protein and creatine. This "I'm missing meals" thing and "I only went to the gym 3 times last week" is not going to cut it, your waisting your time and ours. This board gets dozens of young bucks on here a month and we never hear from them again because they gave up, dont jump on that band wagen. 

Frost

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

how did PCT go??

----------


## Kennedy

> how did PCT go??





> 08-03-2006 03:01 PM



LOL.....

----------


## Johny-too-small

> LOL.....


The poster hasnt even signed on in a year...gwad.

----------


## Kennedy

> The poster hasnt even signed on in a year...gwad.


Are you sure you didn't me Gaud  :BbAily:

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

ha. d*mn. apologies

----------

